# my breeders



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i finally got a few pictures to work. first is a set i got from kirk at fraservalley tropics these guys are really thick some of my bigger fish and they are brilliant blues.Second i got from skrick and female is a virgin red and male is classic alenquer i think he can correct me if im wrong they layed eggs a day after i got them


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks really happy to have these fish


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Good score hope they work for you nice shots !!!!!!!!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

the blues are nice


----------

